# Pelmets



## RobinDelMar (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi Guys, I have a 2006 Autocruise Stardream. I need to repair the rear window flyscreen, so I need to remove the blind unit to get to the inner workings. Anybody know how the pelmets are fixed? I need to remove the pelmet to get to the screws securing the blind unit. Any tips? Thanks


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Robin. Sorry I don't know but I just wanted to say welcome to the forum and to give your question a boost.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There are a number of leads for you here

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/archive/index.php/f-50.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine have all been held up by magic, they use hidden fastenings usually, assembled as a sub unit on a bench then installed as needed.


----------



## RobinDelMar (Dec 27, 2020)

Ok, so I’ve sorted it! You have to take the curtain rail down, that’s easy, then there’s just room for a short stubby screwdriver for the top screws of the blind unit without having to remove the pelmet. Job done.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for coming back with the information Robin - it might help someone else in the future.

Did you manage to fix the blind?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done Robin


----------



## RobinDelMar (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes, all fixed. Thanks all.


----------

